# Shooting at the range...$$$$$$



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Dear all,
I've been shooting at the range for the second time, as a newbie handgunner...

My only revolver choice: S&W 686-6"

I 'm pretty satisfied. Shooting .38 sps' with some practice and some tips from the local instructor, my grouping at 15 +10% yards starts being almost decent. 15+10% means to convert from meters to yards you have to add a 10%.

I'm starting to get a feeling for the gun and a relaxed control of recoil. SA/DA, allright. I pulled the trigger by both hands, only I realized rapid fire with revolvers should be managed by the right hand, since the wheel comes out on the left-.hand side. Reloding by the right hand is totally awkward. 

No left-handed handgunners out there????

The only problem is that it is expensive. Shooting 100 rounds costs 47 Euro-dollars, where the euro-dollar is 140 cents to the US$.
Right now I cannot fire outside the range. The jail is there for me otherwise.

I think I'm soon going to reload my ammo. I already collected all my brass.

Anyway, I'm going to shoot about 1000 rounds by the time I'll get, hopefully, my personal revolver. What the heck after all I can't bring along my money in the tomb...

Looking forward to my new gun, I'm going to turn it into an extension of my own hand:smt033.

Guys, I definitely was a gunslinger in my previous life!!!

:smt1099


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*reloading*

mccoy: Sir; we shoot .22's .38's 9mm .357's .40's .44's .45's on shooting days
and it get dang expensive here too.
With the 'Semi's' they go yummy for ammo
with the 'single shots' more time between shots
with double actions; in between the single and semi
Nothing more fun than banging away until you start replacing:smt083
We are lucky to have one 'free' place to shoot outside up to 100yds. 
Our drive is about 45min and others come from more than an hour away.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes it cost a buck or two unless your out in the country. Cost me $250 a year at indoor range to belong. I can go when I want and stay as long as I want so that's not to bad. When I am on my game I shoot between 2 and 4 times a week.:smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with Indoor ranges at this time of year Baldy. It is 17 degrees and there is between 12 and 24 inches of white stuff where we normaly setup our targets a mile from where I am sitting. It is 125 miles to the nearest Indoor range so a group of my buddies and I are going to compromise this morning. We will drop down 2500 feet off the mountain where it should reach 50 degrees and blast away.

mccoy, I am going to be shooting both revolvers and auto's today. I like them both. I also prefer revolvers but feel undergunned when in the city with only 6 loaded.

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------

